# Anyone have a good recipe for Lab?



## erodinamik (Jan 30, 2012)

Apparently my smoker tastes pretty good.














This dog is lucky that my wife likes her.

Here is the offender...







I decided this is why I need a UDS, no wood to eat.  That's what I tell my wife anyway :-)


----------



## smokinhusker (Jan 30, 2012)

Good lord! If I find a good recipe will let you know...you have one for cats?


----------



## big casino (Jan 30, 2012)

why are the yellow girls so damn mischievous?


----------



## venture (Jan 30, 2012)

How old is that beautiful pup?

I used to keep all the BBQ tools my pups chewed up as souvenirs!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





The ends of the drapes?  Well, I wasn't so forgiving of that.

Mine usually stopped chewing at about two years of age.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## ice daddy (Jan 30, 2012)

Must be the breed.  My yellow lab loved sauce an marinade books!













I think this was his favorite recipe.







Casper is gone now, but I still use this book and think of him every time I do.


----------



## big casino (Jan 30, 2012)

I got a black male who is 3 and a yellow female that just turned 2 I find the best thing to give them for chewin is plastic milk and pop bottles

here is my two last year when I was trying to cut out some scalloped fascia boards  for the gable end of my house, they had to sit under the boards and let the saw dust land on  them.


----------



## erodinamik (Jan 30, 2012)

She just turned one.  Luckily I keep my tools in the smoker when I'm not using it so she can't eat those.  If I kept everything she chewed (patio furniture, soccer goal, plants, metal parts of my fence, etc) my garage would be full of "souvenirs".


----------



## duanes (Jan 30, 2012)

I tried to get my Beagle in the smoker once - didn't have much luck getting her in there though...


----------



## fire in the hole (Jan 30, 2012)

I had to read this post ............and it brought a tear to my eye. Last week we lost the most beautiful yellow lab cross. She was just about 4 yrs old. The vet figures it was menangitus and she was gone within 36 hrs of when, what we thought was something she may have eaten to give her an upset stomach.

She did not respond to medication.

Enjoy your friends and have wonderful memories of the havoc they cause you. And remember, they love you unconditionally.

I could tell stories all nite long of the fun times and anybody that has had a real pooch friend has simular stories.

Sorry for rambling.


----------



## dewetha (Jan 30, 2012)

lol cayenne pepper!

growing up, our labs ate a laundry basket, the linoleum floor and stair....

good luck. great dogs but man they have a lot of personalty:)


----------



## shoneyboy (Jan 30, 2012)

I had to read the post twice and still had to look at it to see if I was reading it right....


----------



## smokinhusker (Jan 30, 2012)

fire in the hole said:


> I had to read this post ............and it brought a tear to my eye. Last week we lost the most beautiful yellow lab cross. She was just about 4 yrs old. The vet figures it was menangitus and she was gone within 36 hrs of when, what we thought was something she may have eaten to give her an upset stomach.
> 
> She did not respond to medication.
> 
> ...




So sorry for you loss...


----------



## erodinamik (Jan 31, 2012)

dewetha said:


> lol cayenne pepper!
> 
> growing up, our labs ate a laundry basket, the linoleum floor


I have heard of the pepper trick.  That's what I'm going to try for the holes in my yard.  I'm very glad that my linoleum floor isn't the only one that's been eaten (twice!).  I'm only partly joking.  She is a good dog and as loyal as could be, and no matter what she still likes to be around me.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 31, 2012)

I thought I had the only NUTTY Lab...The 1 yearold ate all of the decorative, hand carved wood trim off a 100 year old antique Chair and turned most of a Amish Built Wood Porch Glider into Toothpicks!...JJ


----------



## ice daddy (Jan 31, 2012)

David Letterman has a lab.  People asked him what kind,  Yellow, Black, or Chocolate?   He told them he wasn't sure but it acted like a meth lab!


----------



## offset grillin (Jan 31, 2012)

fire in the hole said:


> I had to read this post ............and it brought a tear to my eye. Last week we lost the most beautiful yellow lab cross. She was just about 4 yrs old. The vet figures it was menangitus and she was gone within 36 hrs of when, what we thought was something she may have eaten to give her an upset stomach.
> 
> She did not respond to medication.
> 
> ...




I'm sorry for your loss. Several of my 4 -legged children are that age. A bunch of worry, frustration and love all rolled up in one package.


----------



## whittling chip (Jan 31, 2012)

Sorry for your loss. I've had many dogs over the years and it always is painful when you loose your friend. I can only recomment one thing.

Get another dog. It's the only thing that makes it "better".


----------



## cdldriver (Jan 31, 2012)

That book looks interesting. what is it and by who?


----------



## bluebombersfan (Jan 31, 2012)

Here is mine at 12 years old!!  She has chewed, eaten, swallowed everything known to man.  Including the end of my leather belt when she was a pup and I still wear the same one.


----------



## ice daddy (Jan 31, 2012)




----------



## thoseguys26 (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm sure that splintery wood will be more painful on the way out!

It's impossible to not read a dog thread..  My first four legged friend, Amber, is 3 yrs old. I've always had labs but my gf's brother had a litter of goldens so i had no choice. She turned out to be the smartest dog I know our family has had and one of the smartest I've ever known or heard of. She's my fishing buddy! We're looking for a boyfriend to breed with this spring. I work at home so being with her 24/7 probably helps. I'm starting to sound like a crazy parent..here's a pic!


----------



## jirodriguez (Feb 1, 2012)

LOL... we have a lab/dane mix that is extreamely lucky my wife loves him... he ate a couch, a chair, many shoes, many many socks, several toys, and a few dog beds! And that was just in his first 2 years of life.... thank god he's out of that stage, now he's just plain lazy! LOL







Course he did take lessons from the master of lazy dogs.... our bullmastiff/st. bernard mix!







That's a 7 foot couch! .... and I rarely get to actually sit on it!


----------



## dewetha (Feb 1, 2012)

you must have to use a coal shovel to clean up after those two!


----------



## bluebombersfan (Feb 1, 2012)

dewetha said:


> you must have to use a coal shovel to clean up after those two!


----------



## jirodriguez (Feb 3, 2012)

dewetha said:


> you must have to use a coal shovel to clean up after those two!


Nope! Even better.... kids!


----------

